# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Solución a problemas más comunes en Tilapicultura, envío sin costo.

## Mpineda

Hola comunidad AgroForum. Actualmente se puede encontrar abundante información en Internet sobre libros y manuales para iniciar proyectos de tilapicultura, sin embargo hay muchos problemas que se van dando en el camino y los materiales que se obtienen no contienen las respuestas o son demasiado genéricas. Allí se necesita asesoría personalizada.  Estoy escribiendo las soluciones a los principales problemas que se dan en la práctica y así ayudar a quienes se encuentran atorados en algún problema de producción de Tilapia. Deseo enviarles gratuitamente los materiales que estoy editando. A cambio solo requiero que me escriban sus comentarios, críticas, mejoras y consultas sobre algún otro problema que tengan.  Por favor, si están de acuerdo en recibir un RESUMEN de mis materiales, ruego escribirme a  m.pineda@hotmail.es   solicitando el Temario de los materiales disponibles.  
Saludos cordiales, 
Mynor PinedaTemas similares: Aguas residuales :  ¿ habra solucion eficaz y viable ? Enterese como !!! Canon Hídrico: La solución al problema del agua en Majes Siguas II Ministro de Agricultura priorizará diálogo con gremios para buscar solución a demandas CCL considera que suspensión de normas sobre Amazonía permitirá encontrar solución consensuada Ministro Carlos Leyton se reunió con Conveagro y abordó solución a demandas de gremio

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Mynor; te recomiendo difundir el avance de tu material acá, para poder darte nuestras opiniones o sugerencias; porque también sirve leer las opiniones de los demás. 
Suerte y saludos  :Wink:

----------


## Mpineda

Hola Bruno, me parece excelente tu comentario, sin embargo me da la duda si habrá espacio porque tengo mas de 10 e-books de 8 - 15 paginas cada uno. Temo utilizar mucho espacio en el foro. Sin embargo te rogaría me indiques si hay alguna forma de llevar a cabo lo que dices, yo encantado para recibir crítica de mis materiales. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Mynor Pineda

----------

